
They Made $1M+ on Upwork - lexda15
https://periodix.tk/blog/they-made-1m-on-upwork-and-what-are-your-excuses/
======
kuhhk
Wait, one of these freelancers worked 63,000 hours on the platform? They must
be outsourcing themselves... That's 30 forty-hour work years (divided by 2080
hours in a year).

